

Ask HN: Best clipboard manager for programmer - alecsmart1

I am looking for a free clipboard manager (Win 8) which is geared up towards programmers. Maybe it should allow 3 hotkeys (for copy&#x2F;paste). Any thoughts on what would be a good tool? What features (or tips&#x2F;tricks) do you use?
======
thecrumb
Not free but 'donation' ware:
[http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/clipboardhelpan...](http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/clipboardhelpandspell/index.html)

